# Guess I'm gonna give it a try



## Jim Thompson (Jan 16, 2014)

When I came in yesterday this was hanging on my office wall

It's an old Seneca Indian and shows 45-50lbs and is 58".  Overall its in great shape with just minor wear and tear.  Has a few accessories with it that should get me started.

Yall hang on cause this might get good


----------



## Jake Allen (Jan 16, 2014)

Looks good buddy. If you need a string, I would be proud to twist one up and put it in the mail.
How long is your draw?


----------



## sawtooth (Jan 16, 2014)

that's great to hear! say goodbye to your compound..........


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jan 16, 2014)

Jake Allen said:


> Looks good buddy. If you need a string, I would be proud to twist one up and put it in the mail.
> How long is your draw?



Jake I shoot 28" in the compound world, but I would hate to get one from you and then not fall in love with it and not use it.


----------



## SELFBOW (Jan 16, 2014)

Sweet you can do it! Wonder how the lftt crowd will like it....


----------



## jerry russell (Jan 16, 2014)

Welcome to the ranks of the afflicted.


----------



## Apex Predator (Jan 16, 2014)

It's a magnificent journey!  Welcome aboard!


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jan 16, 2014)

Wow,never thought I would read about this much less see a pic.

Congrats?are you sure you really want one?

I'm just in shock that you finally broke down and got an OFFICE.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jan 16, 2014)

Jeff Raines said:


> Wow,never thought I would read about this much less see a pic.
> 
> Congrats?are you sure you really want one?
> 
> I'm just in shock that you finally broke down and got an OFFICE.



HA...thx Jeff.  Gotta have an office these days I guess


----------



## rapid fire (Jan 16, 2014)

Congrats man.  I hope you understand what you are getting into.  Those 40 and 50 yd shots will be a thing of the past, but there ain't nothing like taking one at 5 yds with the stick and string.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jan 16, 2014)

rapid fire said:


> Congrats man.  I hope you understand what you are getting into.  Those 40 and 50 yd shots will be a thing of the past, but there ain't nothing like taking one at 5 yds with the stick and string.



lol I cant even see 40-50 yards

All kidding aside, I think the longest I have ever shot a deer with my bow is MAYBE 32 or so yards so the decreased distance will not be an issue.

What I really wish is that I would have started a month ago cause I killed 3 does and a sweet buck with my bow earlier this week and I will be back on sunday to get a couple more does.  Would love to do that with this thing although I wouldnt try without knowing I'm ready.


----------



## Nugefan (Jan 16, 2014)

thats a sweet bow there JT , you'll love shootin' it ...


----------



## j_seph (Jan 16, 2014)

Jim Thompson said:


> lol I cant even see 40-50 yards
> 
> All kidding aside, I think the longest I have ever shot a deer with my bow is MAYBE 32 or so yards so the decreased distance will not be an issue.
> 
> What I really wish is that I would have started a month ago cause I killed 3 does and a sweet buck with my bow earlier this week and I will be back on sunday to get a couple more does.  Would love to do that with this thing although I wouldnt try without knowing I'm ready.


Well if you stay off the web and out of the hot wing free beer shacks you can get lots of practice in, just saying


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jan 16, 2014)

j_seph said:


> Well if you stay off the web and out of the hot wing free beer shacks you can get lots of practice in, just saying



yeah but J...we all know that aint happening!  

honestly if I would have had it a month ago I would have been shooting it here at work.  But now that my season is down to one day (this sunday ends it) I have plenty of shooting time.


----------



## markland (Jan 16, 2014)

It's a blast Jim for sure and can become more then just a shooting style change and turn into a life style change.
You just have to figure out how serious you want to be.  But 1 thing for sure it will sure nuff make you more serious and dedicated to stand placement as you will need to pick out the "exact" spot and not just a "close" spot and you will have to be able to handle passing up some shots that you could easily make with the compound but for some reason or another were not doable with a trad bow, but during the rut or running phase it is so nice to just draw and swing and shoot on a moving deer without even thinking about it.  Not to mention the lack of gadgets you will realize you do not need anymore and how simple and basic shooting a bow can be.  You can make it as difficult or as easy as you want but consistency is always the key no matter what bow you shoot.  Play with it, have fun and see where you want to go with it, but if you decide to stick with it I forsee a high dollar trad bow in your future cuz some of us just can't help but want to tinker with our bows no matter what we are shooting.


----------



## PAPALAPIN (Jan 16, 2014)

Jim

You need to go to Gainesville on Feb 2,  and/or Culloden on Feb 15.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jan 16, 2014)

markland said:


> It's a blast Jim for sure and can become more then just a shooting style change and turn into a life style change.
> You just have to figure out how serious you want to be.  But 1 thing for sure it will sure nuff make you more serious and dedicated to stand placement as you will need to pick out the "exact" spot and not just a "close" spot and you will have to be able to handle passing up some shots that you could easily make with the compound but for some reason or another were not doable with a trad bow, but during the rut or running phase it is so nice to just draw and swing and shoot on a moving deer without even thinking about it.  Not to mention the lack of gadgets you will realize you do not need anymore and how simple and basic shooting a bow can be.  You can make it as difficult or as easy as you want but consistency is always the key no matter what bow you shoot.  Play with it, have fun and see where you want to go with it, but if you decide to stick with it I forsee a high dollar trad bow in your future cuz some of us just can't help but want to tinker with our bows no matter what we are shooting.



Thx Mark...just gotta make sure I can find some Nockturnals to fit 

This was from one of the does I shot sunday


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jan 16, 2014)

PAPALAPIN said:


> Jim
> 
> You need to go to Gainesville on Feb 2,  and/or Culloden on Feb 15.



papa...thats about a 9 hour drive


----------



## markland (Jan 16, 2014)

No problem Jim been shooting Nocturnals in my Axis/Beman shafts all year, they shoot great and look cool!
Now that you mentioned nocks I forgot all about the tuning process.  It is completely different for trad bows vs compound bows but any good trad shooter can instruct you on that.  With a trad bow you tune the arrow to shoot off the bow, with a compound you basically tune the bow/rest to shoot the arrow.  So kinda different, but the end results are better and more forgiving setup and once you have the brace height, nock height and arrow spine/length/tip weight correct that is really all you have to keep up with.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jan 16, 2014)

Mark, I will kinda have to figure it out as I go.  No one close by that shoots trad that I know of (or that I care to know of) so I will be learning on my own.

Aughta be fun, but of course thats how I do most everything!


----------



## markland (Jan 16, 2014)

Yes it is fun and all part of the process, just holler at me by phone as it would be much easier to explain and I can definitely help you with getting your bow setup and shoot best for you.  Thanks


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jan 16, 2014)

Will do, thx again


----------



## Bucky T (Jan 16, 2014)

It's addictive!!


----------



## Munkywrench (Jan 16, 2014)

Congratulations for receiving such a fine gift. I learned everything I know (little as it may be) about tuning from these guys and this site http://www.acsbows.com/bowtuning.html

Good luck and enjoy Sir


----------



## Al33 (Jan 16, 2014)

Hmmmmm,........... I'm not so sure you are not trying to put one over us Jim. I have always had you pegged as hard headed gadget guy.

I DO hope you put that bow to good use real soon. Grab some arrows and start flingin' 'em at stuff. Contrary to the popular belief that trad archery is addictive for everyone who tries it, it's not, and that's OK, but if it turns out it is for you it will make me smile. Let me know if I can help you in any way to find out.


----------



## Clipper (Jan 16, 2014)

Jim Thompson said:


> Mark, I will kinda have to figure it out as I go.  No one close by that shoots trad that I know of (or that I care to know of) so I will be learning on my own.
> 
> Aughta be fun, but of course thats how I do most everything!



I tried learning on my own for many years.  What I have learned on this site and from these trad guys has helped me immensely.  ASK QUESTIONS.  If something isn't right, someone here will help you figure it out.  Good luck and happy trad hunting.  
PS The site Munkeywrench posted for tuning help is very good.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jan 17, 2014)

Al33 said:


> Hmmmmm,........... I'm not so sure you are not trying to put one over us Jim. I have always had you pegged as hard headed gadget guy.
> 
> I DO hope you put that bow to good use real soon. Grab some arrows and start flingin' 'em at stuff. Contrary to the popular belief that trad archery is addictive for everyone who tries it, it's not, and that's OK, but if it turns out it is for you it will make me smile. Let me know if I can help you in any way to find out.



Not a gadget guy...well cept for the web...gotta have my web . 



Clipper said:


> I tried learning on my own for many years.  What I have learned on this site and from these trad guys has helped me immensely.  ASK QUESTIONS.  If something isn't right, someone here will help you figure it out.  Good luck and happy trad hunting.
> PS The site Munkeywrench posted for tuning help is very good.


 Thx clipper. I should have clarified that when I say on my own I meant without someone hands-on. This forum holds so much knowledge I'd be crazy to not utilize it.


----------



## stick-n-string (Jan 17, 2014)




----------



## broadhead (Jan 17, 2014)

Jim, I hope you enjoy it. There is nothing like it.


----------



## belle&bows (Jan 17, 2014)

If you think the adrenaline level is high killing a Midwest beast with your compound...wait till you kill one with that Seneca. Beers for everybody


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jan 17, 2014)

belle&bows said:


> If you think the adrenaline level is high killing a Midwest beast with your compound...wait till you kill one with that Seneca. Beers for everybody



now we're talking!  

I have been picking it up and drawing and holding with same anchor point a few times an hour since it arrived.  Cant wait till I can start slinging a few arrows!

Course right now its 19 degrees with a 20 mph wind and snowing _and _I have cars to sell so I'll have to wait


----------



## stick-n-string (Jan 17, 2014)

Shoot it down the hall!!!


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jan 17, 2014)

Jim Thompson said:


> papa...thats about a 9 hour drive



I know a short cut if you are going to Culloden. You might want to leave the house about an hour earlier than you originally entended.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jan 17, 2014)

stick-n-string said:


> Shoot it down the hall!!!


Down the hall works at the house...not so much at the office. that might raise some eyebrows!!! 



Barry Duggan said:


> I know a short cut if you are going to Culloden. You might want to leave the house about an hour earlier than you originally entended.


----------



## Al33 (Jan 17, 2014)

Jim, you were the one that believed a traditional archery forum would be well received on this site so it seems only appropriate that you get in on all the fun.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jan 17, 2014)

Al33 said:


> Jim, you were the one that believed a traditional archery forum would be well received on this site so it seems only appropriate that you get in on all the fun.



Dang Al I didn't even think of it like that but now that you mention it, yep I think I did many moons ago.

Seems to have worked out


----------



## DaddyPaul (Jan 19, 2014)

JT,
I made the switch last year, sold all compound stuff.  Killed a funky 8 point first year, work got in the way this year.  You're going to love the journey!


----------



## TGUN (Jan 19, 2014)

Bucky T said:


> It's addictive!!



Really??


----------



## oldfella1962 (Mar 4, 2014)

markland said:


> It's a blast Jim for sure and can become more then just a shooting style change and turn into a life style change.
> You just have to figure out how serious you want to be.  But 1 thing for sure it will sure nuff make you more serious and dedicated to stand placement as you will need to pick out the "exact" spot and not just a "close" spot and you will have to be able to handle passing up some shots that you could easily make with the compound but for some reason or another were not doable with a trad bow, but during the rut or running phase it is so nice to just draw and swing and shoot on a moving deer without even thinking about it.  Not to mention the lack of gadgets you will realize you do not need anymore and how simple and basic shooting a bow can be.  You can make it as difficult or as easy as you want but consistency is always the key no matter what bow you shoot.  Play with it, have fun and see where you want to go with it, but if you decide to stick with it I forsee a high dollar trad bow in your future cuz some of us just can't help but want to tinker with our bows no matter what we are shooting.



I'm the king of setting up 10 yards too far off the trail. 
I'm a human Thermacell, but for deer - they won't come closer than 25 yards. They sometimes organize parades just to rub it in.


----------

